# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Dhuna që po ushtron Al Qaeda në Irak

## leci

Nje sit islamik ne Arabine Saudite publikoi nje video me ultimatumin e nje grupi terroristesh.
Paul Johnson,keshtu quhet amerikani,inxhenjer ne kostruksionin e helikopterve Apache.
49 vjeç nga Stafford ne New Jersey,punon per kompanine amerikane Lockheed Martin.
Nje nga kompanite me te medhaja qe punon direkt per Pentagonin.
Ne video grupi iterroristeve, qe vetequhen Al Qaeda e gadishullit Arabik,kerkojne lirimin e disa muhajedin qe jane te burgosur ne Arabine Saudite.
Kane dhene kohe 72 ore per lirimin e tyre,ose perndryshe do te ekzekutojne amerikanin.
Edhe nje here jemi spektatore te pafuqishem te ketyre barbareve qe luajne me jeten e personave te pafajshem.

corriere della sera -16 qershor

----------


## bunny

me te verte te ben te pyesesh veten mos valle kjo do jete koka e dyte (Amerikane) qe do pritet live?  :kryqezohen:  

 
*
Family plea for US hostage's life*
A video apparently showing Johnson was posted on an Islamist website 
The family of an American kidnapped in Saudi Arabia have appeared on US television to plead for his release. 
Paul Johnson, a 49-year-old helicopter engineer, was abducted in the capital, Riyadh last Saturday. 
His captors said in a video released on Tuesday that they would kill him within 72 hours unless Saudi authorities released al-Qaeda members from prison. 
In an emotional appearance on CNN, Mr Johnson's son, Paul, broke down, saying his father did not deserve to die. 
*Just doing his job'*   
"I just plead with the Saudis to please do whatever it takes; we're all human, just please," said Paul, appearing with his aunt and with the three-year-old grandson his father has never met. 
He's an innocent man. Killing him is not going to solve anything. Please don't murder him  Donna Mayeux
Paul Johnson's sister  
"He's done a lot for your country. I respect everything that everybody's done and I just want to see my father brought home safely. The Saudis - you can make it happen... he was just doing his job.  "And the group of people holding him - please, he does not deserve this." 
Mr Johnson's sister, Donna Mayeux, told CNN that the family had not informed their frail mother of the threat made in the video. 
In the family's hometown of Little Egg Harbor, New Jersey, yellow ribbons and signs of support for the Johnson family are on wide display, but the people here know there is not much cause for optimism, the BBC's Jeremy Cooke says. 
The whole community is bracing itself for bad news, our correspondent adds. 
Rivers of blood' 

The group that allegedly kidnapped Mr Johnson posted on the website another tape allegedly showing how its members killed another US citizen, Robert Jacob, last week. 
If the tyrants in the Saudi government want to secure the release of the American hostage, they must release our mujahideen held hostage in its jails 
The website statement  
Officials said the video purportedly showing Mr Johnson was probably authentic. 
In it, a man is seen in a black hood reading a statement and carrying an AK-47 rifle. 
Mr Johnson's Lockheed Martin ID card is also shown in the video. 
"My name is Paul Marshal Johnson and I am a citizen of the United States," he says. 
Deadline 
Signed by the "Al-Qaeda Organisation in the Arabian Peninsula", the militants' statement is carried by a website which has carried Islamist messages in the past. 
"If the tyrants in the Saudi government want to secure the release of the American hostage, they must release our mujahideen held hostage in its jails," the statement said. 
The statement, released on Tuesday, said action must be taken within 72 hours. 
It is not clear when the video was made. 
Adel al-Jubeir, the foreign affairs adviser to Crown Prince Abdullah, told CNN there will be no negotiation. 
The abduction is the first of an expatriate in fresh violence in Riyadh where three Westerners were killed inside a week.

----------


## DeuS

Lus Zotin qe Bush plehra ( gjakpiresi ) te beje dicka ne lidhje me kerkesen e atyne terroristave...

Nuk dua ta shoh koken e ketij njeriu ... te ndare nga trupi i tij! ( sic pashe tjetrin )

Ambasadoret amerikane ishin mbledhur te gjithe ne nje proteste kundra Bushit ...

Shoket tane ne Hamerrike ... ulerasin dhe brohorasin ketu ne forum , pro bushit ...

Domosdo qe kane te drejte ... i kemi te zgjuar djelmoshat

Po une c'dua qe hyj ne forume pijanecash ( Problemet dhe ekuacionet nderkombetare ) ... ku te gjithe flasin dhe asnjeri nuk degjon ?! lol

----------


## bunny

nuk mendoj se te gjith ne flasim per te ndryshuar mendjen e ndonjerit ketu...po nuk ishin te zgjuar vete ta kuptoj ate (ose te shikoj realitetin se cfar po ndodh sot)nuk mendoj se as ti edhe as una ose as tjeteri do mundet ta bej ate.
mos harro qe ishte ai shtator i 11 qe i hapi syte Amerikes,edhe e kuptuan se nuk ishin _untouchable_,mbase keto ngjarje te tilla do ju hapin syte edhe ketyre pro-Bushit.
per cdo *act we make there is a Consequence  to pay*...

----------


## bunny

*Son of U.S. Hostage Urges Bush, Saudis to Cut Deal*
WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The son of an American taken hostage in Saudi Arabia pleaded Thursday to the White House and Saudi officials to cut a deal with kidnappers from al Qaeda who have threatened to kill his father by Friday. 
*"I just want to ask the president of the United States and the Saudi officials to please make this happen. Father's Day is right here. Bring my father home for Father's Day,"*  said a visibly distraught Paul Johnson, son of kidnapped aviation engineer Paul Marshall Johnson. 
Clutching a smiling picture of his father to his chest, Johnson struggled to hold back tears as he urged President Bush and the Saudi authorities to save his father. 
*"I am just pleading. These are the people who can make this happen. They've got to make this happen. He just can't be another victim*," Johnson told NBC's "Today" show. 
Al Qaeda has given the Saudi government until Friday to release jailed militants or it will execute Johnson, who was kidnapped last week. 
Saudi official sources have said the kingdom would not give in to al Qaeda's demands and the United States has also said it will not be blackmailed. 
Johnson said he was in favor of Saudi authorities releasing some militants in return for his father's freedom. 
"I know they can make a deal to make it happen," said Johnson, adding that he did not think his father's kidnappers wanted hundreds of people released. "The Saudis owe it to him to bring him home alive," he added. 
The kidnapped engineer's sister, Donna Mayeux, said of negotiating a deal: "You have a totally different perspective on it when it's your family." 
Earlier this week al Qaeda released a video on a web site showing Johnson blindfolded and sitting in a chair with one sleeve of his orange uniform ripped off. 
Johnson said he had seen the video once and had been trying very hard not to watch the news as it was too distressing. "If I hear the news I want to hear it from someone who knows something." 
Johnson said he knew there were many people working hard to try and secure his father's release and he was just hoping for the best. 
"I believe the Saudis will get my father back," he said. "

----------


## leci

bunny kerko te shkruash ne shqip po nuk e pate problem.

Vijme tek tema
Njkerezia kane sy e veshe e shohin ate qe ndodh ne bote.
Nqs ti je kunder Bush dhe ke motivet e tua,ka edhe te tjere qe e mendojne ndryshe nga ty e jane pro-Bush.
Sa here qe flitet per nje amerikan ne menyre te pa evitueshme do flitet per Bush dhe politiken e tij.
Une ne hapjen e temes nuk permenda emrin Bush ose politike.
Ketu flitet per nje njeri qe masat barbare kane marre peng.
Flasim per njerez qe rrota e çivilitetit i ka harruar,qe jetojne akoma me ligjet e mesjetes..
Ti vjen e na perrallis me Bush,politike,aksione e konseguenca.
Koerenca eshte cilesi e njeriut demokrat dhe me mendje te hapur,ti me duket se rron me idealet anti-amerikane dhe pjesetare e komunitetit - paqe vetem per ata qe them une.Shpresoj te gabohem..
diskutim te mbare
leci

----------


## bunny

Zoti Leco edhe una edhe Deusi permendem Bushin pasi ai eshte i vetmi qe mund te bej dicka (per lirimin e atij personi)te lutem lexoje edhe njehere artikullin e fundit qe kam derguar (e di qe eshte ne anglisht por nuk mundem ta perkthej )
Ai eshte kapur per arsyje politike/terroriste nuk eshte kapur se vete ai ka bere dicka kundra atyre mos harro qe kjo nuk eshte aspak personale por politike.Mundoju ti shikoshe gjerat me hapur (be more open minded).
Pse valle u kap ky amerikan??Pse valle kjo mund te behet koka e dyte qe do pritet live.
una nuk kam sesi te flasi per vete kete personin (pasi cdo kush e kupton qe ky akt nuk eshte bere per ate )por per ate komb qe ai prezanto!
Una nuk jam kundra amerikes,por lligjet e tyre edhe aktet qe bejne,vendimet qe marin!Qe shkaktojne vetem probleme ne ket bote duke filluar nga te drejtat e njeriut edhe duke mbaruar tek Carboni dioxide qe po krijon ne ket bote (vete Amerika).
Une nuk eshte se e shoh te drejte se cfare bejne shtet Arabe,(ashtu sic nuk kam pare te drejte shum gjera qe ka bere Amerika)edhe me vjen shum keq qe ky njeri te duhet te kaloj dicka te tille,ku nuk ka asnje lloj fai.Ashtu si me erdhi keq per amerikanin tjeter qe u vra edhe per Italianin.Ashtu si mu be qeifi per 3 Italianet e tjeter qe leshuan te lire.

----------


## green

Hi Bunny...
Mua me ben pershtypje kur ti mendon se rrembyesit e ketij amerikani kane ideale. Dua te te kujtoj vetem dicka...ata jane terroriste dhe neper te gjitha ngjarjet e dhunshme te ndodhura shperthime e ku di une gjithmone nuk ngurrojne te vrasin edhe njerezit e tyre. Pse keshtu jane njerezit me ideale?? Per ke luftojne ata atehere?
I vetmi qellim qe ata kane eshte te zhdukin west-in...i genjen mendja te gjoret.
I erren syte nga ndricimi i perendimit qe nuk mund ta pranojne dot sepse kush do veshi citjane dhe ferexhera pastaj? Dhe se mos jane te moralshem?...jane me te shthurrur nga perendimoret vetem se gjerat behen te mbuluara. Kape qe nga fakti qe mund te marrin 7 gra dhe pjellin nje batalion me femije... e pse jo 7 gra jo shaka...!! Te gjitha te mbuluara koke e kembe qe presin radhen kur ti therrase burri ne krevat per te "bere detyren". Absurde!
Ata jane injorante dhe te pazhvilluar, dhe te siguroj as me shume e as me pak por thjesht kercenim per te gjithe njerezimin...me ato ritet e tyre patetike qe duan t'ia imponojne gjithe botes dhe me ato iderat e tyre anadollake te prapambetura qe e mbyllin njeriun ne nje kafaz brenda vetes. Une jam e ndergjegjshme qe kjo qe po them une eshte shume pak...
11 shtatori nuk tregoi vetem se amerikanet jane te paprekshem. 11 shtatori tregoi edhe dicka tjeter...nje masaker te papare - 5000 a me shume veta te varrosur nen germadha qe askush nuk i permend. Te gjithe mbeten duke permendur cfare bejne amerikanet. Po ato 5000 a me shume veta qe u varrosen per se gjalli kur femijet, b/shortet, prinderit i prisnin te vinin ne shtepi sepse i kishin nisur nomalisht ne pune si perhere. Ajo qe bene ata psikopate ate diten e 11 shatorit i tregoi amerikes se sa i rrezikshem eshte inati dhe ligesia e injorantit, barbarit, te pazhvilluarit. 
Kjo lufte qe po ben amerika nuk eshte lufte pushtuese...eshte lufte mbijetese. Thjesht po mundohet te mbroje popullin e saj nga akte te tjera te papara si ai i 11 shatorit. Dhe gjithkush do ta kishte bere kete. Pse nuk e trajtoni keshtu juve po e kapni nga nje ane tjeter...apo nuk iu pelqen kjo??
Strategjia qe keta barbare po ndjekin eshte duke e luftuar civilizimin me akte cnjerezore, qe perendimi as qe i koncepton dot me. Ja ti shiko...nuk mjaftohen me prerjen e fytit qe "zyrtarisht" shenon fundin e jetes se njeriut por e presin te gjithe koken...Oh, zot cfare kafsherie qenka kjo!!
Ata nuk eshte se filluan tani dhe i bene tani per here te pare keto gjera. Ne janar te 2002, ata i prene koken nje gazetari te Wall Street Journal ne Pakistan, Daniel Pearl. Qe me sa po lexoja nga disa sites online trupi i tij nuk dihet akoma nga eshte degdisur. Imagjino, nje gazetar me te ardhme brilante, mbaruar nje nga universitet elite ketu ate te stanford qe bie ne duart e ca gjakpirsve qe sigurisht qe do ta ekzekutonin dhe masakronin vetem per faktin me te thjeshte se ajo qenie i trgonte dicka qe ata nuk e kishin pasur dhe s'kane per ta pasur kurre: zhvillimin.
Pra Bunny...kjo nuk eshte as politike...as idealiste...asgje nga te gjitha keto...kjo eshte thjesht "pazhvillim".
Kjo eshte lufta e zhvillimit me injorancen, e drites me erresiren. Ky eshte mendimi im dhe ajo qe ndjej pa u futur ne simpatizime te pavlera...jo Bushi...jo ky jo ai. As qe me interesojne fare. Une e dua perendimin sepse i perkas. Aty jam e sigurte qe do kete gjithmone nje vend per mua sic ka pasur perhere. Dhe kam ndjenjat me te pastra per ameriken dhe amerikanet...sepse eshte toka qe me pranoi dhe me ka integruar me mire se kudo tjeter...PERDERISA VENDOSA TE LIJA VENDIN TIM, OKKK?
Mendoj se edhe shume te tjere ndjehen ne te njejten menyre, prandaj mos i vini kot etiketa "pro-bush" apo "pro-x". Eshte dicka shume natyrale te flasesh mire dhe te mbeshtesesh token qe po te trajton mire. Kaq! :buzeqeshje: 

GJITHE TE MIRAT,
greenflower :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bunny

lol...shkrimi jot teper interesant,mendimet e tua jane teper te ngjashme me dike tjeter vetem se ti ke perdoru fjalor me te paster..lool.nejse (thjeshte sa per te mbushur postin tim e thashe :ngerdheshje: )
persa i perket ketij lloj akti barbar,una apak nuk e pashe te drejte ashtu sic nuk pashe aktin para ketij.E di se cfare aktesh brutale ato kane bere edhe cfare kan aftesi te bejne,and i do feel per ato prinder,motra,femi. Me te vertete me vjen keq.
Nuk dua te zgjatem me shum pasi una mund te shkruaj edhe mund te shkruaj tek fundi i dites cdo njeri ka mendimet e tija(edhe i shikon gjerat nga ajo ane qe e shikon te arsyeshme vete ai person)sic e thashe ne postin 4.
Por mos harro qe familja e viktimes se fundit qe ju pre koka live (amerikanit) nuk fajsoi ato njerez qe beni ate akt barbarik por fajsuan Bushin.
Persa i perket Shtatorit 11,ashtu sic kan derdhur lot shum njerez thjeshte nga cfare kan pare,edhe una kam qene 1 nga ato njerez.
por ka qene po ashtu ky shtator qe ka influencuar shum ne vendimet qe ka mare shtepia e bardhe,edhe nxitimet e atyre vendimet shikohen sot dita dites ne boten qe ne jetojme.
Shpresoj te me kesh kuptuar greenFlower(apo kush do te jeshe...loool.. :perqeshje: )

----------


## Mision

apache  a ,,,,,, tallje me fisin  indian,,,, po keta e haruan fjalen e kryeplakut indian qe ka thene se shpirterat tane nuk do ju lejne rehat  kuren e kures,,, god plas amerika

----------


## Clauss

ceshtja e idealeve, per mendimin tim, eshte pak e ngaterruar. varet gjithmone se kush dhe si e shikon. nqs ti vjen ne te punosh ne bacen time te qelbur ku une rrota kam asdicfare mbase kam te drejten te te shikoj si pushtues edhe pse ne fund te fundit nje kocke-therrime do ta marr dhe une. nga ana tjeter, te te therr ty, qe ne fund te fundit te ushqesh familjen tende punon, duke menduar se keshtu do cliroj bacen time eshte kafsheri e madhe. thuaj qe po vriten njerez kot per se koti. E cpesoi bushi me mbretera saudi? as u ftohet qumshi fare. 
per mendimint tim, ti vesh fajin bushit eshte pak naive e te kerkosh te ndermjetesojne princa-tirane tek kafshet eshte akoma me naive. po u fute ne valle ama do kercesh.  kafsherira aman gjithandej. cfare faj ka njeriu tani qe vajti te hante buke e do veje per dhjam qeni, qofsha gabim. (mbase pse e si vajti esthte ceshtje tjeter). meshire. peace

----------


## Labeati

> Por mos harro qe familja e viktimes se fundit qe ju pre koka live (amerikanit) nuk fajsoi ato njerez qe beni ate akt barbarik por fajsuan Bushin.
> Persa i perket Shtatorit 11,ashtu sic kan derdhur lot shum njerez thjeshte nga cfare kan pare,edhe una kam qene 1 nga ato njerez.
> por ka qene po ashtu ky shtator qe ka influencuar shum ne vendimet qe ka mare shtepia e bardhe,edhe nxitimet e atyre vendimet shikohen sot dita dites ne boten qe ne jetojme.
> Shpresoj te me kesh kuptuar greenFlower(apo kush do te jeshe...loool..)


Naivitet apo injorance kjo e jotja o bunny?

A nuk e kupton ti bunny se kjo lufte nuk eshte aspak veper apo ne dore te bushit.
A vertet beson ti se po te ike Bushi dhe qe neser bota vjen ne paqe?
Mos valle 11 shtatorin e provokoi Bushi?
Mos valle per cdo amerikan qe cilido terrorist mund te marre peng e ka fajin Bushi?
Mire babai i te vrarit fajeson Bushin, po pse duhet ta besoj une, mos eshte ndonje gjykates ai, apo ka ndonje prove, apo cfare?

Po ata qe e kryejne krimin, e vrasjes se nje te pafajshmi pa gjyq e pa faj vetem se ka nje cope leter qe thote se eshte nenshtetas amerikan, cfare jane keta. Te drejte mbase....

Logjika jote (ne se mund te perdoret kjo fjale per keto mendime te hallakatura) nuk te con kerkund.
Sic e tha greenflower kjo lufte eshte midis civilizimit dhe barbarise.

Terrorizmi nuk kalindur dje ka edhe ky islamik ka dhjetra vjet qe vene bomba e grabisin pengje.

Puna eshte se nuk shans perderisa jane nje urrejtje pa alternative, vetem se po zbulojne veten kush jane ata dhe ideologjia e tyre, dhe bota i shef si nje tip murtaje qe gjithkush kerkon ti mbaje larg.

----------


## green

nejse...une thjesht shpreha mendimin tim dhe ate qe ndjej...
I'm just greenflower...mos ushqe iluzione qe mund te jete ndonje tjeter...:P 
Une thashe ato gjera qe do ti perseris sa here qe te me jepet rasti...E di qe ceshtja eshte e komplikuar dhe jam shume dakort me kete...Ashtu sikurse e di qe interneti me shume te ngaterron sesa te sqaron...edhe qe te shprehesh ne te shkruar eshte shume e veshtire sepse mendimi eshte shume me i shpejte sesa shpejtesia e duarve...
Fakti eshte qe edhe pse mendimi im eshte i ndryshem ai eshte medimi i nje individi..dhe diversiteti nuk ka sjelle kurre asgje te keqe...perkundrazi te jep me shume opsione...
peace... ciao  :Lulja3:

----------


## bunny

> A nuk e kupton ti bunny se kjo lufte nuk eshte aspak veper apo ne dore te bushit.A vertet beson ti se po te ike Bushi dhe qe neser bota vjen ne paqe?


.
looool...una nuk thashe qe sa te clicki ato gishtat Bushi bummm iku terrorismi...aman beju cik me realistik...
Po te iki Bushi shum njerez ne ket bote behen shum te gezuar(bile edhe vete Amerikanet )
por ama besoj se vendimet qe mer shtepia e bardhe influencon shum aktete Terroriste.




> Mos valle 11 shtatorin e provokoi Bushi?
> Mos valle per cdo amerikan qe cilido terrorist mund te marre peng e ka fajin Bushi?
> Mire babai i te vrarit fajeson Bushin, po pse duhet ta besoj une, mos eshte ndonje gjykates ai, apo ka ndonje prove, apo cfare?


e bukur edhe kjo,ok marim edhe shikojme viktimin e fundit (qe ju pre koka live )
ku ndodhi ne Iraq?cfare kerkonin ato (terrorsta/njerez bararista/cfar cdo lloj emri mund ti veshe)Qe USA te terhiqte trupat nga Iraqu.
Tani Zoti Labin cfare nuk kupton ketu?Mire una injorante/naive (mendimi jot tek fundi i dites)Por ama pse u ngrit ky lloj grupi edhe mbajti peng Italian/USA/Japonez??Nga cfare u *Influencua*???Pere kete lloj influence e ka bunny Zoteri....nuk e kam qe Bushi bertet liroi edhe ato i lirojne,po ashtu nuk e ka qe bushi hiqen nga presidenca edhe ke paqe ne bote...te ishte kaq e lehte...
Persa i perket familjes te viktimies se fundit,t beso cfare te duash,por ama Ajo familje ishte e lire te fajsonte vete gjak piresit e atij lloj akti...pse valle nuk fajsuan ato??




> Po ata qe e kryejne krimin, e vrasjes se nje te pafajshmi pa gjyq e pa faj vetem se ka nje cope leter qe thote se eshte nenshtetas amerikan, cfare jane keta. Te drejte mbase....


jooooooooo ato jane njerez qe ska fjalor ti shpjegoje,edhe me vjen keq qe cfare do lloj akti qe bejne e bejne nen emrin e Allahut.




> Mos valle per cdo amerikan qe cilido terrorist mund te marre peng e ka fajin Bushi?


Shtepia e Bardhe(presidenca e Bushit) ka per detyre qe cfare do lloj gjeje te beje nr1 eshte te mbroj shtetin e tij(Ameriken) cdo gje te jete (in best interest of the public)Akti qe ato bene per kete lufte (luften ne Iraq) Ameriken (shtetin Amerikan) vete Bushi i ka futur ne rrezik te madh.
Ok mbase kjo viktim (ose ky akt nuk eshte Influencuar edhe aq shum nga lufta ne Iraq)por ama viktima e fundit ishte.
Tek fundi i dites cdo njeri ka mendimet e tija per rreth se cfare po ndodh sot ne bote,sesa naive ose injorance ato jane...si me thene jane per vete.
Greenflower ashtu sic shprehe ti tendin,ashtu dhashe edhe una timin,patjeter qe do kete shum njerez qe zdo perpuqen,kjo e ben gjithcka me reale.(persa i perket nickun...lool..sja vlen..te flasi..  :pa dhembe:  )

----------


## FlashMx

E para duket qarte sa i pafajeshem eshte Inxhinier Apashesh.
Pra dihet apashi cfare fatkeqesish ka sjelle ne shume vende te botes e sidomos ne gadishullin Arab.

Per mendimin tim te gjithe amerikenet spiune duhet te dalin nga lindja e mesme pasi populli i asaj zone nuk i do, po ashtu qe kur jane ata aty vetem probleme ka pasur bota.
I thone nje fjale ku shkel Amerika pite te plase dicka.
Per mendimin tim mire ja bejne se nuk ka pune te riparoje apashet qe do te godasin Irakun apo edhe Iranin e Sirine ne te ardhmen.

Nuk besoj qe do ta vrasin pasi askujt nuk i intereson vrasja e nje personi por kjo eshte nje terheqja veshi ndaj xhorxh Pushtit se duhet ta ndryshoje politiken e tij ne lidhje me lindjen e mesme. Pasi Amerika ka shpallur listen per arrestimin e shume personave ne shtet arabe dhe qeverite e tyre kane zbatuar keto urdhera me deshire ose te detyruar, pra duhet te kuptojme me perpara cfare i shtyn keto njerez qe ndermarrin hapa te tille e jo thjeshte te gjukojme ne baze te materialeve te shtypeve te ndryshem qe shpesh here jane te pasakta.
Flash Mx

----------


## Djali mir

Po qeka bere nami more!!!
Nje Amerikan kapet e shkon ceshtja ku sta merr mendja po mire po per krimet qe ben Amerikani cduhet te behet?

Pra po quhet terorist njeriu qe nuk do te jete i pushtuar nga perandoria Amerikane.
Po quhet terrorist njeriu qe nuk do ta shese naften Tek ameriokani me nje cmim qedharak. Po quhet terrorist njeriu qe do te jetoje i qete ne vendin e tij, qe do te zhduke tutje plehren Amerikane....

----------


## green

> Po qeka bere nami more!!!
> Nje Amerikan kapet e shkon ceshtja ku sta merr mendja po mire po per krimet qe ben Amerikani cduhet te behet?
> 
> Pra po quhet terorist njeriu qe nuk do te jete i pushtuar nga perandoria Amerikane.
> Po quhet terrorist njeriu qe nuk do ta shese naften Tek ameriokani me nje cmim qedharak. Po quhet terrorist njeriu qe do te jetoje i qete ne vendin e tij, qe do te zhduke tutje plehren Amerikane....



Kur ke shkruar kete dukesh sikur ke qene nen efektin e ndonje "Antidepresanti"...
Po tek e fundit, kot thote populli..."kur u ndane...kaq na rane"...lol
"I ziu" njeri sa i varur eshte nga ai "i shkreti" tru...

----------


## R2T

Djale i mire!

E para, Amerika nuk eshte perandori por Shtet Demokratik Presidencial. Si e tille, vendimi per te nderhyre ne politiken e brendshme te IRakut, u mor nga nje i zgjedhur i popullit. Kjo jo per arsye nafte apo per tu mare grate skllave, por sepse (ndoshta gabimisht) Iraku u pa si kercenues per mbarevajtjen e shtetit Amerikan. Keto shprehjet se po pushtohet per naften, jane si theniet e Enverit nje here e nje kohe "se ne jemi nen kercenimin Anglo-Amerikan" per poziten gjeografike qe kemi. Kur dihej qarte se Amerika kishte partnere Italine apo Greqine qe kane pozite gjeografike disa here me te mire se tona. Keshtu dhe me naften. Ti harron se per nje 10 vjecar importimi i naftes nga IRaku u ndalua plotesisht, dhe mbarevajtja e Amerikes pa naften e Irakut nuk u cenua aspak. Gjithashtu ti harron se me hapjen e Irakut cmimi i naftes u rrit me me teper se 20% qe tregon se me Irakun apo pa Irakun cmimi i naftes vendoset nga kerkesa dhe oferta. Dhe se fundi ti haron se Amerika ka rezervat e veta te naftes, dhe do ishte me efikase financiarisht te perdorte ato 100 here, se sa ti hynte luftes me Irakun qe ka kushtuar miliarda dollare.

Ti i emblemon Amerikanet si pushtues. Pushtuesi nuk te jep kurre te drejten e vete-qeverisjes. Per 17 dite Iraku do jete ne duart e Irakeneve, dhe pas nje viti ka zgjedhje te lira (keshtu nuk mund te me thuash qe eshte qeveri kukull). Pastaj a mund te quash pushtues dike qe po largohet me vullnetin e tij? 

Nuk e quaj terrorist dike qe lufton per liri (pavaresisht se si e shikon ai lirine), keshtu nuk do i quaja terroriste ata qe luftojne kunder ushtareve Amerikane ne Irak. Po do i quaj patjeter terroriste ata qe fusin ne lufte civilet. Amerikani i permendur nuk eshte ushtar, ashtu si nuk qene ushtare ata qe u dogjen ne ure, apo atij qe i prene koken. Mbeturinat qe e prune luften te keta njerez jane terroriste dhe barbare, dhe e vetmja menyre per te luftuar me ta eshte ti pergjigjesh me te njejtin veprim te familja e tyre dhe te afermit . Vec atehere e kuptojne se lufta duhet te mbetet midis ushtarakve. Nuk vecoj ketu Amerikanet qe kane kryer akte terrori. Ndryshimi midis Amerikaneve dhe ketyre mbeturinave Arabe, eshte se Amerikanet pergjigjen para ligjit per ato qe bejne. Ushtaraket qe rahen te burgosurit, po gjykohen per kete veprim. ushtaraku qe rrahu per vdekje nje te burgosur ka 4 akuza kundrejt tij, qe mund te cojne nga burgimi i perjetshm ne karrigen elektrike. A mos valle dhe keta qe po mbron ti, kane te njejtat vlera, dhe marin gjykim te tille per keto akte. 
Pa permendur pastaj se shumica e ketyre qe po vrasin po rindertojne Irakun. Mirnjohja eshte vyrtyt elementar, por une nuk pres nga njerez te tille ndopak mirenjohje. 
Ti me thua se ai qe do te jtoje i lire ne vendin e tij duhet te zhduke plehren Amerikane. Serbet mendojne se Kosova eshte e tyre, keshtu e shofin ata, atehere a duhet ta zhdukin plehren Amerikane dhe andej? Kurdet ne veri i priten me aq kenaqesi Amrikanet sa dhe Kosovaret para disa vitesh. Nese ti i jep te drejte ketyre mbeturinave, atehere duhet tu japesh te drejte dhe Serbeve, ne fund te fundit e njejta situate eshte. 

Amerika ka gabimet e saj, dhe e kam thene kete disa here, rendesi ka qe ne na eshte gjendur prane kur na eshte dashur, dicka qe nuk mund ta thuash kurre per Irakun. Nuk kemi pare ndonje te mire prej tij. Boll i mbuluam syte me vellon fetare. Amerika me kete lufte i beri dem vec vetes, nderhyri ne nje shtet qe nuk i paraqiste asnje rrezik asaj, por kjo nuk i beri aspak dem Irakut. Iraku eshte i lire nga nje diktator dhe se shpejti Zot ne shpi te vete (kjo jo per merite te vete por mirekuptim nga Amerika). Per kete naften qe perfole aq shume, Iraku se shpejti s'do ket me embargo, do i shesi nafte kujt te doje me sa te doje. Nese ti shef ndonje te keqe qe i erdhi Irakut nga Amerika, ma shpjego dhe mua ta shikoj ndryshe situaten

----------


## BOKE

Lajmi i fundit

*Report: U.S. hostage beheaded*

An Arabic TV network said today that American hostage Paul Johnson Jr. has been beheaded by his Saudi captors. Al Arabiya said its bureau chief had seen the video of the killing. A Saudi security source said, "From our end, we cannot confirm this. We have not found a body yet."

----------


## Leandra

> Lajmi i fundit
> 
> *Report: U.S. hostage beheaded*
> 
> An Arabic TV network said today that American hostage Paul Johnson Jr. has been beheaded by his Saudi captors. Al Arabiya said its bureau chief had seen the video of the killing. A Saudi security source said, "From our end, we cannot confirm this. We have not found a body yet."



Wow i just heard that too.  Sa gjynah...  Sikur te kapnin bushin njehere cdo benin...?

----------

